# The first Proline Rolling stock arrived the next is not far behind



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

As another thread stated customers expect new items. Lucky for our community is that the ProLine Group has stepped up with brand new molds and brand new rollingstock.

The first item in stock is the great RhB depressed center car with a PTT container:









In about 4 weeks we are also ready to deliver the first new HSB car or car set. We are coming out with 4 brand new cars in two different color choices: True HSB red or the less prototypical LGB' choice fire red. The cars are available in an 8 window, 7 window, 6 window and the 6 window with small center window configuration. Here are some of the first mold outputs (still partially handpainted.

























The 4 HSB cars will be soon followed by a set of 3 RhB 4 axle cars AB1505,1507, 15010

And best of all - all is made in Germany to highest quality standards, and its MSRP is $245.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But have you guys thought about a American Coil car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What What did you say Coil car.............. Yes Nick you are true and rite.............










next............ HE HE HE


----------

